# Pulsar HD 19A



## Massey9895 (Dec 6, 2012)

Is anybody using a Pulsar HD 19 A in the field? I can't find anything bad about them and for the money they seem to be the ticket. There are some very good videos on YouTube, both of hunting and informational as well. Just looking for feed back. 
Done got one on order.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You'll like it. I'm using the 38a and won't ever want to be without it, even in the daytime.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------

